# Quick Question about API Stress Coat



## MissFutureVet (Dec 26, 2011)

I am in no way a mathematician, so can someone tell me how much stress coat I need to use for 1 gallon.


----------



## trickychicken (Sep 15, 2011)

MissFutureVet said:


> I am in no way a mathematician, so can someone tell me how much stress coat I need to use for 1 gallon.


About one half ml. Your pharmacy will sell/give you a ml dropper.


----------



## MissFutureVet (Dec 26, 2011)

I already have one, thank you so much!


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Yep, half a mil for each gallon, I use 1.5ml for my 2.5g buckets


----------



## inthenavy (Dec 23, 2011)

I also googled the "teaspoon to drops" conversion. It's 60 drops per teaspoon, and if it's 1tsp per 10 gallons.... it would be 6 drops per 1 gallon.


----------



## Brian10962001 (Nov 1, 2011)

I write 5 drops/gal on the bottle that way I never forget


----------



## MissFutureVet (Dec 26, 2011)

I dont have a dropper, i use a pippete, but I did mark in black the .5 ml line so i wouldnt forget either =)


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I wish our bottles had that drop option, ours are just wide open. No way of measuring drops lol


----------



## Brian10962001 (Nov 1, 2011)

The big bottle I purchased just has the little 5/10ml cup at the top. I kept the small $5 bottle I purchased from Wal Mart and just refill it. One thing I really like about Stress Coat, it's so thick it's easy to count the drops :-D Does anyone know how many drops per gallon you would use of Prime, or Tetra Aqua Safe? I believe I was using 10 drops/gal of Aquasafe but it was really hard to measure single drops because it was so thin.


----------



## MissFutureVet (Dec 26, 2011)

Well I work at a vet office and just asked for a pipette. you should be able to go to a local vet or doctor and ask for one. they usually have PLENTY just lying around. and if not, they are online for like 1 dollar for 5, they are pretty cheap.


----------

